# Pharmacy mineral oil for finishing cutting board



## oneclickwonder (Jul 12, 2019)

I just made an edge grain cutting board and am looking to finish it. I was advised mineral oil is the way to go - food grade specifically. I conveniently have a big bottle of mineral oil that was recently purchased at a pharmacy. It's labelled 100% mineral oil, NF Light. (external use only, topical emollient).

Would this be suitable for finishing a cutting board? I also have a beeswax/mineral oil mixture that was given to me by a woodworking friend that I'll use as the top coat.

Thanks!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That is the stuff.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

In a general sense Mineral oil from a pharmacist would not be what I call food safe, it would be anything from skin care, to enemas. I consider that to be the product that can become rancid.

I get mine from a food products provider, and it is no secret if it is food safe.










Not far from where I live is a restaurant supply house, and they carry this on the shelves. I think it's 6 bux a gallon. Not sure if that is high or low?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Studies of the survival of micro-organisms on wood vs. plastic cutting boards indicate that wood resists germs better than plastic. As long as you don't finish the board with toxic substances, it should be fine.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

The mineral oil I use is "Mineral Oil Lubricant Laxative" I buy at the local 'WallyWorld' or drug store. You will find it in the "Laxatives" section. It is obviously safe for ingestion as the label instructions are "1-3 tablespoons at bedtime". $1.98 for 16 ounce bottle vs $10 for 12 ounce bottle Howard Cutting Board Oil at local box store.

I'm concerned what you picked up; "NF Light (external use only, topical emollient)" is closer to Baby Oil and indeed is labeled for topical uses.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

What cracknpop said


----------

